# BSW speaker upgrade kit for X3



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

On some of the X3 boards, there is mention of a BSW speaker upgrade kit for the X3 comming out late summer. Is it ready yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

We are VERY close 

Like.... 2 months!


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

Any word yet on the upgrade for the X3??


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

The Stage 1 upgrade for the X3 is in its final stages of development and will hopefully be ready for sale soon, I don't want to give an exact date but it will be out soon.


----------



## shamernj (Apr 1, 2008)

Sorry to hassle you guys but it looks like the last post was in February and I'm eager to upgrade the speakers in my X3. I would like to see what you guys have to offer. Thinking of some Focal vslims otherwise. I just went to the BSW website and it didn't offer any speaker upgrades when I specified my vehicle.
Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

No hassle at all, . There was a slight flaw in the first batch that we needed to fix, but we are close to releasing these. I apologize its taking so long, but we're close.


----------



## shamernj (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I also noticed on the BSW website that several speaker packages are listed as being "In Development" with a field to input your email address to be notified when available. I didn't see the X3 listed. Any chance of getting this added so that those interested can get an email when they're available?

Thanks,
Stuart


----------



## Paul W @ BSW (Oct 31, 2007)

The waiting list should be available soon.


----------



## vince217 (Nov 13, 2008)

is product out yet? i checked out the site, but i couldnt find any x3 speaker upgrade...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Not yet. We are slowly releasing all the new model speaker packages though 

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Not yet. We are slowly releasing all the new model speaker packages though
> 
> Stay Tuned!


Halston

Are there plans for anything new for X5 fitments? I am considering both the stage 1 speaker and sub packages. Wondering if there is, or will be, a newer version coming. Or do you have upgrades available to the packages that are not listed on your site?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Definitely will be for the new X5. We will have something for every new car!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Definitely will be for the new X5. We will have something for every new car!


Tease 

If you can share please PM some info.....interesting minds want to know!!!


----------



## praecurvo (Nov 2, 2006)

BSW was 2 months away in October of 2007. It has been over a year now and how close are they honestly? I just picked up my X3 and I would like to upgrade the speakers as well. Is this product worth waiting for another year or perhaps I should just get something else?
aaron


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Unfortunately manufacturing delays, miss shipped product or miss prepped product is all out of our control.

We now have

E90/E60 Stage 1. The rest are coming I promise!


----------



## MD80 (May 27, 2009)

Any word on this?


----------



## MD80 (May 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately manufacturing delays, miss shipped product or miss prepped product is all out of our control.


Bull****. If you let it get out of your control, fine, but if they are your products, guess where the buck stops.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

el_duderino said:


> Bull****. If you let it get out of your control, fine, but if they are your products, guess where the buck stops.


:thumbup:

On a related note we are now manufacturing our shallow mount drivers that fit the X3(as well as other new BMWs). We had made our prototype set and that was incorrect as it would touch the window when you roll it down. We are obviously not going to release such a product. This required retooling and redoing the speaker so the resulting sound quality would not suffer.

That is where we are. Combine the delays and since we actually test fit and audition everything before it is produced we found problems that had to be addressed. They are now addressed and we are moving forward. We are still a small company and to be 100% honest having the capital to product a new stage 1 for the e60, e90, x5, x3, z4, 1 series etc all at once was not possible. It is all coming together now 

So if you can hold out just a bit longer they product is coming. I do not have an exact E.T.A. on release. As you have seen we run into a speedbump and giving a date just creates upset potential customers. It is coming. It will be released. I just don't have a set date right now.

If anyone has any question please fire away!


----------



## jspark (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you tell us your direction in designing this upgrade? Which drawbacks of the stock speakers do you plan to compensate for? How is your setup geared to deal with the limitations of the stock radio?


----------



## Nic3quik (Jan 3, 2005)

Halston,

You told me that the 335/L7 upgrade would be available MONTHS ago. Why is it still in "production"? Will it be done by the end of the year?! If you guys are having capital problems, then levy a sponsor with the proof of return on this board. People are WAITING for your products!

Everyone,

What are the current companies that offer complete solutions for BMW audio in current cars? Are there any? Is this a niche market that hasn't been totally tapped????


----------



## Wurzig-Drei (Oct 7, 2009)

Any word on this upgrade?


----------



## Micah D. Cranman (Nov 11, 2003)

Updates - E92/E93 cars are now available for preorder. They are SET for production in the next 3-5 weeks, so we are expecting a firm release late January for that product line.

For the X3, Z4, and X5, all cars require a slightly shallower midrange. This is a known issue and we've been aware of it for some time but focused our capital on the E92/E93 project because we have limited resources, and the 3 Series is by far the largest market for us, so we had to allocate money there. Now that the project is finished and we are set to go to production, we are able to shift gears for the shallower version of an existing midrange we make. We'll be shaving some depth out by inverting the surround, shaving a little from the mounting surface, etc. and that SHOULD get us where we need to be on depth without touching the motor structure so we can keep performance exactly the same but gain depth.

As for a timeline, it depends on if the prototypes hit our depth / performance requirements. Factoring in engineering time, scheduling testing, and manufacturing lead time, assuming they do hit targets on the first try (which is possible, but many times issues DO come up) then we are probably looking at a Spring 2010 release for the above 3 vehicles.

Sorry for all the delays folks. To be blunt, when the economy nosedived, capital became a real issue for us -- not because we couldn't get it, but because the way products made in Asia are paid for changed significantly. In the last 6 months, there has been massive fallout in the the car audio industry. Many of the factories in Asia that produced the products and parts used by car audio companies took huge losses (and some went under) as a result of American companies placing orders for large quantities with only a small percentage deposit (10%) up front, with the rest to be paid on delivery. When these American companies went belly up, the Asian companies that had laid out all the capital for raw parts were stuck with unusable inventory and no money.

What this resulted in was a very big shift in how these Asian manufacturers do business. Now, they require that the product be paid for entirely in advance, and they prioritize very high volume producers. For BSW, this has resulted in two consequences:

1. We have to use far more capital (money) to get the same volume of products produced.
2. Even when we have already paid for product, we often get "bumped" back in the production line because our products are vehicle specific and therefore produced in small quantities, and vendors prioritize larger customers.

The end result is that while demand for our products continues to rise, our business is healthier than ever, and we are still growing, getting the inventories we need to fill rising demand is just plain hard right now, any way you cut it. Furthermore, estimates we receive about when we'll get product are often inaccurate due getting "bumped" in the production line as described above.

We have recently received a very large influx of operating capital to help resolve these issues, and we are putting those funds to use to purchase in larger quantities so that vendors produce on demand for us and so we have the capital to invest in new products. Hang in there -- we're working on it.


----------



## Wurzig-Drei (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Micah D. Cranman (Nov 11, 2003)

No problem! We like to keep folks informed as we can!


----------



## AlanLX3 (Jun 4, 2005)

Are the E92/93 speakers a drop in replacement for the 2010 E91 as well?


----------



## Micah D. Cranman (Nov 11, 2003)

We have a separate upgrade for E91 cars, found here:

http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product/595/174/BMW-Speakers-Upgrade-3-Series-E91/

However, we need to update the site as we have not yet completed testing with 2010 MY vehicles so can't confirm it performs to our standards. Probably will, but we like to err on the side of caution.


----------



## pperret (May 26, 2010)

Hello.
About 30 month after the first post, any news or any way to replace some speakers in the bmw x3, because original installation is very very poor. I already install Dice for iPoad which work perfectly, but I need to install rear speakers for passenger and to replace front speaker which begin to die...
Thanks for any answer.
Regards,
Pascal


----------



## Micah D. Cranman (Nov 11, 2003)

These are still in development and we HOPE to have a solution available for your car within 6 months. However, that is a best guess and could change at any time.


----------



## Alexdfw (Jul 17, 2010)

???


----------



## crenninger (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it out yet? it shows on the website but in backorder?

thx


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

We ran out of tweeters but more are en route. We had an extended issue with the tweeters and we are not working on that.


----------



## crenninger (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks, I ended up with the Alpine SPS410 for $92 all 4.

couldn't justify more money yet and sound is good enough for me. Much better than stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds good. We like happy forum members regardless what they purchase. Enjoy!


----------

